# goatse.cx is for sale, yay!



## MaHe (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.seobidding.com/buy/auction/goatse.cx

For only _six hundred thousand_ US dollars, this DOMAIN could be yours TODAY!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm thinkin' they're going to have a hard time determining which bids are real and which are fake.


----------



## Jax (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh fudgesticks!
I'm 599.90 dollars short!


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 29, 2007)

Erm.. Why is it so expensive?


----------



## Bryce (Apr 29, 2007)

Lots of hits? But definitely not worth that amount of money. I think it's a semi-joke.


----------



## dsbomb (Apr 29, 2007)

Because it has been one of the most famous web sites in Interweb history!  The content there was .. umm .. deep, very deep.  Ahh, I wonder if the web archive has it?


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> Because it has been one of the most famous web sites in Interweb history!Â The content there was .. umm .. deep, very deep.Â Ahh, I wonder if the web archive has it?



Don´t post it please.


----------



## Modrak (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> Because it has been one of the most famous web sites in Interweb history!  The content there was .. umm .. deep, very deep.  Ahh, I wonder if the web archive has it?



http://
3web.dkm.cz/
[MY_NICKNAME]/
hello.jpg

that's it, have the work if you really need to refresh your minds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but hey, I don't care, I can stare at the picture for minutes, eat my breakfast and nothing happens...it's not THAT bad


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 29, 2007)

I just died...


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was first introduced to it by someone who said "This www.goatse.cx website is tight".

Strangely enough, it took me a while before I appreciated the humour.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 29, 2007)

I can still remember the first time I went to Goatse. It was something like 2000 and I really wanted Pokemon Silver rom and someone said, "go to goatse.cx". Now, this conversation went on for 5 minutes, "So... how do you spell that? Uh huh, CX, not COM... goatse... uh huh"

Went home went to it. Saw picture of....  thoughtful nature and the only thing I thought was, "yeah, yeah, it's just a man relaxing his buttcheeks. Where's the rom?"


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> Went home went to it. Saw picture of....Â thoughtful nature and the only thing I thought was, "yeah, yeah, it's just a man relaxing his buttcheeks. Where's the rom?"








'Relaxing'? It's the diameter of a small pizza.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't look...


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Went home went to it. Saw picture of....Â thoughtful nature and the only thing I thought was, "yeah, yeah, it's just a man relaxing his buttcheeks. Where's the rom?"
> ...








I don't know about everyone else, but when I want to relax my buttcheeks I simply take a chair!


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but when I want to relax my buttcheeks I simply take a chair!Â



A WHOLE CHAIR!!!


----------



## nileyg (Apr 29, 2007)

You all suck at life...
I had never heard of this...
so i just HAD to look it up...


----------



## Harsky (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about everyone else, but when I want to relax my buttcheeks I simply take a chair!Â
> ...


Now now, we don't judge what Shaun does... he probably does it as a party trick. 

DAMMIT SHAUN JUST BECAUSE THE GUY BEFORE MANAGED TO JUGGLE WITH ONE HAND DOESN'T MEAN YOU HAVE TO GO ALL OUT TO IMPRESS US ALL.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> Now now, we don't judge what Shaun does... he probably does it as a party trick.


That's some party trick! I wanna party with shaun! lollerchairs!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about everyone else, but when I want to relax my buttcheeks I simply take a chair!Â
> ...


With that image, all I can think of is the whoreoff between Paris Hilton and Mr. Slave.


----------



## lagman (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> With that image, all I can think of is the whoreoff between Paris Hilton and Mr. Slave.



Don´t forget Martha Stewart "eating" turkey.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 30, 2007)

this topic is great.
The price was a bit steep though


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 30, 2007)

Wait, if goatse is the man "relaxing his buttcheeks" then who is the woman with diarrhea?! *screams*


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Wait, if goatse is the man "relaxing his buttcheeks" then who is the woman with diarrhea?! *screams*



You mean tubgirl?


Ah the internet, what a wonderful haven for all things wholesome.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG! Thats the name! Tubgirl is so much worse than goatse... *shiver*


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 30, 2007)

They sell Goatse? How dare they!


----------



## Westside (Apr 30, 2007)

ugh... it was one year ago I heard about this on GBAtemp, now I forgot what it was and searched it on google out of curiousity...  curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> OMG! Thats the name! Tubgirl is so much worse than goatse... *shiver*



lemonparty!


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> lemonparty!



We have a winner!


Someone TinyURL'd me to that. I was not happy.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 30, 2007)

Lemonparty doesn't affect me as badly as tubgirl does.  Almost every time I've seen tubgirl I've wanted to throw up.


----------



## Hyuhang (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> ugh... it was one year ago I heard about this on GBAtemp, now I forgot what it was and searched it on google out of curiousity...Â curiosity killed the cat.


LOL.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 30, 2007)

....Lemonparty?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 30, 2007)

Google Image it with SafeSearch turned off. It's icky.

- Sam


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Lemonparty



.com

You've been warned.


----------



## Westside (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lemonparty
> ...


...too efin late...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 30, 2007)

Right... if lemonparty is basically gay old men doing a threesome then I must say that Tubgirl is way sicker.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2007)

Goatshe > Goatse


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 30, 2007)

Ugh...just looked all three up and I must say that tubgirl is the sickest.  Good thing I just looked at the Google thumbnail and not the actual image, or I might have upchucked something V_V


----------



## Jax (Apr 30, 2007)

Meatspin


----------



## aj421 (Apr 30, 2007)

thewillpower


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Meatspin
> 
> That's not really in the same league is it?
> 
> ...


Don't know, don't _want_ to know.


----------



## hanman (Apr 30, 2007)

this is the funniest topic EVAR!!!!1!!!!!!!!11!!one11!!


----------



## NetixRiqua (May 1, 2007)

eugh.... was just about to puke if i didnt had a bubblegum in my... mouth didnt want the bubblegum to go to waste.. that wud suck...


----------



## nileyg (May 1, 2007)

I'm scarred


----------



## chuckstudios (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thewillpower
> ...



Autofellatio.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 1, 2007)

Haha thewillpower.  "Now you're a man, a man man man..."


----------



## Zidapi (May 1, 2007)

anyone know what the final price on goatse.cx was? last time i checked it 1.2 million and still had 11 hours to go.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 1, 2007)

WTF?! Even massive ads on that site would take forever to pay 1.2 million dollars...


----------



## phoood (May 1, 2007)

wow, goatse isn't as bad if you see it for the first time after listening to distorted view.


----------



## Zidapi (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ May 1 2007 said:


> WTF?! Even massive ads on that site would take forever to pay 1.2 million dollars...


I have a feeling that the auction will be relisted.

There was a message at the bottom of the page to the effect of 'this auction has got alot of attention, we are doing our best to filter out fake and fraudulent bids.'

Methinks their best isn't wasn't good enough, i highly doubt any serious bidders wouldpay anywhere near that amount.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 1, 2007)

who would be so stupid to fake bid a million dollars? Really, if they took it to court you might end up having to pay that off...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 1, 2007)

Right, so yeah, I must say that TubGirl is still the worst one out of those 5.
Theres a pic floating arround of what she looked like after.

CheesyPoof5: Its probably as fake as that PS3 that went for over 9 thouuusssannnd.


----------



## TheStump (May 1, 2007)

LOL goatse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i remember i plan myself and some of my mates had, we were going to print a whole bunch of flyers (with the web address on them and a catchy tag line) and put these under windscreen wipers on cars at a local shopping center as a sort of, promotion. LOL, imagine a family getting this and going home and the looks on their faces...Priceless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my friend found an image of the guys face, and his details. Apparently he is from the Christmas Islands. True story.

Mr. Hands (Horse meets man) anyone?


----------



## Vater Unser (May 1, 2007)

swap.avi

end of discussion


----------



## lagman (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ May 1 2007 said:


> Right, so yeah, I must say that TubGirl is still the worst one out of those 5.
> Theres a pic floating arround of what she looked like after.
> 
> CheesyPoof5: Its probably as fake as that PS3 that went for over 9 thouuusssannnd.



Seconded, everything seconded.


----------



## EarthBound (May 1, 2007)

dont wanna get warned =D





edit removed link


----------



## Zidapi (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ May 1 2007 said:


> Mr. Hands (Horse meets man) anyone?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 3, 2007)

you guys are very very wrong


----------

